# SL Stinger LED with Seoul P4 mod completed! **beamshots**



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 16, 2007)

Just completed my first mod. I can say this was an easy mod for a newb because I just simply removed the lux III and epoxyed and soldered in the new seoul P4. 

I did have to make a minor adjustment to the reflector because the P4 is slightly different in size. I think that the reflector cap has lock tite in it so I did not attempt to remove it. I just simply used a dremel tool to bore out the bottom of the plastic reflector to make it bigger in circumference. I did have to go into the reflector afterwards with a q-tip to clean out the dust. 

Here are some beamshots. Maybe SL will make a "version 2" with the P4. It really improves the overall performance of this light. Sorry no runtime graphs but from what I have read the P4 runs more efficiently and probably improves runtime and brightness of course! 

Stinger LED modded with KLC8 here.......
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/15846

Mod pic.








Outdoor Shots. Distance about 35-40 feet. 1/2 sec exposure.
Stinger LED w/Seoul P4





Stinger LED





Original Stinger


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice. I hope SL jumps on the new high efficiency LEDs soon. 
But to think , if Lumileds came out with a comparable LED in the Luxeon format, we wouldn't need to do any of the reflector mods to get them to fit and focus.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree. The Stinger LED is a nice upgrade from the original stinger, but the Seoul P4 makes it a whole lot better. Now I just need SL to make a Strion LED for me to mod with the Seoul P4. I wonder if any of the other SL led lights are as easy to mod as the Stinger LED?


----------



## dcowboyscr (Mar 15, 2007)

How much would it cost to put in a seol p4 led? How much is the actual led and where could I obtain one? What would you estimate the light level at considering the original lux III in the stinger led is rated at 80 lumens? Should I go with a Cree led instead?


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 15, 2007)

very nice! 

Do you think this can be done on the TerrsLUX 3 watt drop in for the Stinger?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 16, 2007)

dcowboyscr said:


> How much would it cost to put in a seol p4 led? How much is the actual led and where could I obtain one? What would you estimate the light level at considering the original lux III in the stinger led is rated at 80 lumens? Should I go with a Cree led instead?



You can get the emitter here...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2026
I picked up some thermal epoxy cheap on e-bay. Just search "thermal epoxy" on ebay and you should find some. 

I really had no way of measuring total output but I can say that it was significantly brighter. Compared to my other lights, I would estimate about 140 lumens with the SSC P4. The reflector in the Stinger LED really works well. I can illuminate a power line tower about 375 feet from my house. 

Not sure about the cree....probably would require more mounting modifications. 

I am waiting for a Edison KLC8 LED to mod in my other stinger so be sure to look out for my thread!!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 16, 2007)

Manzerick said:


> very nice!
> 
> Do you think this can be done on the TerrsLUX 3 watt drop in for the Stinger?



I'm sure it could. The SSC is slightly different in dimensions compared to the Lux 3 so it would probably take some minor modifications.


----------



## kraghack (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm a complete newbie, never modded anything ever, but we all have to start somewhere! I own a Stinger LED and I just wanted to verify that upgrading my flashlight to a Seoul P4 emitter would cost only about $20 or am I missing something here?



light_emitting_dude said:


> You can get the emitter here...
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2026
> I picked up some thermal epoxy cheap on e-bay. Just search "thermal epoxy" on ebay and you should find some.
> 
> ...


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

Should be less than that. Check out the CPF marketplace or Dealextreme for SSC emitters. Get some thermal epoxy, a soldering iron and you should be on your way! This was my first MOD. 

If you decide to do this MOD with the SSC, you will have to make the opening of the reflector a tad larger because the metal contacts of the SSC stick out a little farther and it sits just a tad higher also. I used a dremel tool for this. 

Good luck!


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wonder if the new Lumileds led in the K2 format will fit and be as bright?


----------



## pfccypret (Oct 30, 2007)

Interesting mod. I love my Stringer LED. I may have to try something like this one weekend.

Anyone know of an emitted that would not require me to bore out the reflector?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Oct 31, 2007)

Did a KCL8 LED mod on a Stinger LED here. Didn't have to bore out the reflector but I had to carefully center it. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158467





pfccypret said:


> Interesting mod. I love my Stringer LED. I may have to try something like this one weekend.
> 
> Anyone know of an emitted that would not require me to bore out the reflector?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Nov 17, 2007)

light_emitting_dude said:


> I agree. The Stinger LED is a nice upgrade from the original stinger, but the Seoul P4 makes it a whole lot better. Now I just need SL to make a Strion LED for me to mod with the Seoul P4. I wonder if any of the other SL led lights are as easy to mod as the Stinger LED?


The Jr. Luxeon Is an easy modder. I took out the original LD lux I and swapped in a SSC P4 U bin LED and it works great with stock optics.


----------



## roymail (Nov 20, 2007)

Lightingguy321 said:


> The Jr. Luxeon Is an easy modder. I took out the original LD lux I and swapped in a SSC P4 U bin LED and it works great with stock optics.


I'm a newb... does this mod require soldering or does it drop in? Thanks!


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Nov 21, 2007)

Requires soldering, and disassembly of the original emitter from the star board (observe polarity). The only way I have known to do this with out damaging either the emitter or the star board is to slip a very thin X-acto knife under the emitter casing and pop the LED off (take care not to pry at the emitter while the knife is only under the plastic, trust me I did that before to a 3-Watt high binned LED was ticked when I broke it). PM me for further instruction


----------



## scrapyd (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey im about to preform this mod (my first) what do you mean observe polarity? Im not new to soldering but someone of a newbie to led's Thanks for any help!

Rob


----------



## LukeA (Dec 2, 2007)

scrapyd said:


> Hey im about to preform this mod (my first) what do you mean observe polarity? Im not new to soldering but someone of a newbie to led's Thanks for any help!
> 
> Rob



The LED will only light up if the polarity is correct.


----------



## scrapyd (Dec 2, 2007)

ok so what does that mean, i have to figure out which lead goes to which side of the board? or is the polarity on the led it self ?

or is it just a guessing game?


----------



## scrapyd (Dec 3, 2007)

o and do you think heat will be an issue?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Dec 4, 2007)

The polarity is on both the board and the emitter. The board should have some sort of clear marking of a + sign and a -sign. Depending on what emitter you are using here are some of the emitter polarity notations. 

The lumileds Luxeon III and Luxeon I have a hole cut into one of the lead casings to dictate anode. You can find a picture of that on the lumileds web site at www.lumileds.com

The seoul LEDs have a notation of polarity indicator on the cathode side of the emitter. It has a hole cut into the tab on the side and the anode side has a small square tab.

The K2 has a diagonal cut across the plastic body (called a chamfer) to dictate the anode side.

As for the cree XRE lamps I am unsure how polarity is dictated. If polarity is incorrect you will get no light out of the LED.


----------



## scrapyd (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet thanks for the info, do you have an opinion about heat?

edit: O and Light E Dude, do you think you get some run time graphs up or does anyone know someone that has this info already.

I'm really hoping this will be just as reliable.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry, I have yet to see a runtime graph on the un-modified Stinger LED.


----------



## Dijon (Dec 11, 2007)

I finished this seoul mod to my SL TL-2 LED yesterday and it is awsome! I have a new flashlight for $15 The beam is great and easily outshines my Cree P60 dropin for my SF Centurion. The "0.030 shim is necessary for the TL-2 to work correctly, I didn't have it in the first time and had a terrible donut. 

How did yours go scrapyd?

Dijon


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out for you Dijon! Too bad SL has not put the Seoul P4 in some of their lights. They sure would have some nice lights if they did. Hopefully they will make a change from the Lux3 in 2008! 

Yeah I wonder how scrapyd is going with his mod. He pm'd me with some questions a few weeks ago.


----------



## scrapyd (Dec 11, 2007)

only thing im waiting for is my LED (from dealextreme) it was shipped the 27th by EMS Im hoping to get it in the next day or two. Im getting very anxious, but everything else is ready to go! So Ill keep yall updated!


----------



## scrapyd (Dec 14, 2007)

OK So I completed my first mod, and wow I thought I screwed up my light for a moment but then i switched the led around and WALA! BEAUTIFUL WHITE LIGHT! THIS IS AWESOME! (NOTE: I did not have to modify my reflector like others had! For some reason it fit.)
ALSO on this model (PRE-MODDED) compared to others I work with who had this light, the light seemed to be a whiter light that my buds at work, not so much brighter than theirs but whiter! So maybe SL put a different LED in there since they first came out. BUT THE SEOUL P4 is still way better! 
Check out the shot, if yall want more just ask ill post! 

Beam Shot: edit: about 20 feet






Top of Light!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 14, 2007)

Glad it worked out for you! Thats a nice hotspot like mine. It should have nice throw also!


----------



## FightinCB (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anyone did a TerraLux 3watt drop-in mod for the Stinger HP yet?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Mar 26, 2008)

One note: for modding I have found that for certain applications I might actually ditch output for the tint of Luxeon LEDs and the fact that they are more resistant to heat. Seouls have always seemed very blue-green to me (maybe just my bin luck) but almost all of the luxeons I have/own/use are a very nice balanced white tint. Side note on the Jr. luxeon mod: pop out the stock NX05 and replace with a McR 18 reflector available at the sandwich shoppe. It makes the beam really nice and is a direct drop in (again PM me, there is a single part that needs to be removed in order for the McR 18 to be used, it is a reversible mod if you have a spare face cap assembly lying around, other wise it is pop out the optic and no return).


----------



## Chriscyork (May 11, 2010)

What is the best mod for the stinger out now?


----------



## fastlsx (May 17, 2010)

What he said


----------

